# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  x-carriage for RXL E3D Hotend?

## Hall_of_Famer

Does anyone know if this works well or not?



Don't want to have one printed out if it's not that great.  

Does anyone have another solution?

----------

